# What size front derail. do I need for a Onix?



## pyrenees1 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm seeing a 28 or a 31.8? Not sure which one to get my bike is a size 51 any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Gene


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Thread already going in http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=236592

Gene please only post in one place.


----------

